# من اجل لحام افضل



## Ahmed Gamal3 (18 مارس 2007)

:5: اقدم لكم هذا الكتاب الشيق في اللحام





تجدوه على هذا الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/9167166/Welding_Metallurgy_of_Stainless_Steels.pdf.html


نسالكم الدعاء:63:


----------



## احمد عزت20 (19 مارس 2007)

يا باشا جزيت خيرا
ويكثر من امثالك
وربنا يكتر كتبك الحلوة دي
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا
الف شكرررررررررررر


----------



## القبطان (23 مارس 2007)

اخي العزيز ممكن تشرحلي طريقه التحميل من هذا الرابط حيث اعاني دائما من طريقة التحميل ولكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (23 مارس 2007)

ولا يهمك ما عليك غير الضغط عل الرابط
1- فتح موقع rapidshareعن طريق الضغط على الرابط

2- اضغط على free اسفل الجدول

3- انتظ حتى ينتهى هذا العداد تقريبا دقيقة
Download ticket reserved. In 1.1 minutes your download will be ready.
Avoid the need for download tickets by using a PREMIUM account. Instant access!
4- سجل هذه الارقام بالسوره الي هاتظهر مثل هذه
*<H3>No premium user. Please enter




here: *

5- اضغط على download</H3>هنتهى وياريت اكون اقدرت اوصلك صح


----------



## احمد1970 (12 يونيو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك


----------

